

What Your Visual System Sees Where You Are Not Looking (2011) [video] - 3rd3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrRrTJRB7Bg

======
3rd3
Paper:
[http://web.mit.edu/rruth/www/Papers/RosenholtzSPIE2011.pdf](http://web.mit.edu/rruth/www/Papers/RosenholtzSPIE2011.pdf)

